

Install our Ruby Gem and help us win the Engine Yard contest - lukas
http://shacontest.doloreslabs.com/

======
lukas
We made a leaderboard with the best recent submissions, in case anyone is
interested: <http://shacontest.doloreslabs.com/leaderboard.txt>

------
robertduncan
It doesn't run with ruby 1.9 out of the box.

~~~
lukas
Sorry! A major lesson I learned from this exercise is how painful it is to
package an app for many different platforms/setups.

Thanks to everyone who got it running - it's really cool to watch the results
pouring in.

